# Cat kicks her kittens...hard.



## gatto (Dec 4, 2010)

She is the definition of a perfect mother, but this behaviour has me a little worried. 

She will grab her 7 week old kittens, pin them to the ground and kick / bite them, often for absolutely no reason. It looks like she's kicking really hard some times, and I'm afraid she'll severely hurt them...or worse. The kittens sometimes fight back and squeal.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gosh, that does sound a bit not nice.... 

Unfortunately, I don't know why this is - I've never had a mother cat to deal with - so I can't offer any advice but I didn't want to just read and run.

Hopefully, one of the breeders will be along soon who can answer your question. You might also want to put it in the breeders section where there is a chance it may be replied to sooner.

Cheers


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i think this is normal behaviour, i think its just the mothers way of showing them whos boss and disciplining them. Im sure someone with experince will be along to give advice.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's normal behaviour. Not nice to watch and I personally would put a stop to it if the kittens started squealing and she didn't stop(that was only once though!).

Believe it or not she is teaching her babies some very good manners. It really can make your skin crawl seeing it ... I remember that feeling well, and I think it was the only part that I really couldn't bare to see, but they will be very well behaved kittens as they continue to grow if she is left to 'teach' them


----------



## gatto (Dec 4, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> i think this is normal behaviour, i think its just the mothers way of showing them whos boss and disciplining them. Im sure someone with experince will be along to give advice.


I thought that too, but earlier today a kitten was over the other side of my room playing with a scratching post, and she went over and grabbed it.

I could understand it if they're scratching or biting her but it really makes no sense for her to go out of her way to "discipline" her kitten that is only playing.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

She might see and sense better the run up to bad behaviour. So it's her way of curbing it before it starts 

Cats are a mystery some times!

Rilly the mum of my other two girls still occasionally does it with the young ones. They are 1 next month! But they also do it back to her now, it's more of a game now than the discipline it used to be.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I know that it is hard to watch and sometimes like they just walked up to them for no reason, but they are teaching them, I dont get involved, unless it was really bad, then I just say mums name or throw a toy, its mums job though, mannors need to be taught! :nono:

My girls are big on mannors! they cost nothing lol :001_smile:


----------



## gatto (Dec 4, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> She might see and sense better the run up to bad behaviour. So it's her way of curbing it before it starts
> 
> Cats are a mystery some times!
> 
> Rilly the mum of my other two girls still occasionally does it with the young ones. They are 1 next month! But they also do it back to her now, it's more of a game now than the discipline it used to be.


Thank you. :001_smile:

Off-topic, but speaking of discipline, how can I get the kittens to stop climbing up onto my bed? My cat decided to give birth in my room and that's where they stay, so I have them climbing up when I'm sleeping and I'm afraid I'll roll on them, it also allows them to get into a dangerous spot I blocked off.

I take them off and give them a firm "no" but that isn't working...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Uh Oh, I'm afraid the only way you will stop that is if you move them to another room ... or you sleep in another room 

I really don't think you can teach a kitten or cat to stop doing that, well certainly not more than one at a time anyway 

I was lucky in the fact I slept in my armchair (where I always sleep) when my girls were babies. They would climb up and sleep on me during the night, but there was never any danger in doing so. I appreciate your worry though, so I would suggest you either move them to another room, or do so yourself.

They are old enough now for it not to be a problem


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gatto said:


> Thank you. :001_smile:
> 
> Off-topic, but speaking of discipline, *how can I get the kittens to stop climbing up onto my bed*? My cat decided to give birth in my room and that's where they stay, so I have them climbing up when I'm sleeping and I'm afraid I'll roll on them, it also allows them to get into a dangerous spot I blocked off.
> 
> I take them off and give them a firm "no" but that isn't working...


lol when you achieve that let everyone know! :lol:

so are they in your bedroom 24/7? I dont know if they are pedigree/moggies/if you are selling them etc, but you really need to get them used to the house and noises etc, plus itll be a bit boring if they only stay in one room, they will go crazy!

like Aur I sleep with mine 24/7 (only leave the room for the loo) in the living room, my lap makes for a good soft bed  then they go in the nursery at 4weeks for litter training, then the hallway for daily exercise, then at 8weeks after vacs they ahve the entire house, either go in the nursey at night or I still sleep with them in the lounge ...cos Im either sad or too soft


----------



## gatto (Dec 4, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol when you achieve that let everyone know! :lol:
> 
> so are they in your bedroom 24/7? I dont know if they are pedigree/moggies/if you are selling them etc, but you really need to get them used to the house and noises etc, plus itll be a bit boring if they only stay in one room, they will go crazy!
> 
> like Aur I sleep with mine 24/7 (only leave the room for the loo) in the living room, my lap makes for a good soft bed  then they go in the nursery at 4weeks for litter training, then the hallway for daily exercise, then at 8weeks after vacs they ahve the entire house, either go in the nursey at night or I still sleep with them in the lounge ...cos Im either sad or too soft


lol, nah. We let them roam the house and are giving 3 of the 4 to friends and relatives.


----------

